# Wie funktioniert ein Netzwerk im Detail



## NetZwerk (5. Februar 2005)

Hi,
Wie funktioniert ein Netzwerk, insbesondere die Komunication zwischen 2 Computern.
Also, wie finden diese herraus das es noch einen Pc im netzwerk gibt...wie tauschen sie die grundlegensten Daten aus( IP,ComputerName)...über welche Protokolle machen sie dies...
Welcher service ist bei Windows dafür zuständig...und welchen Port benutzt der Service....
...ist dieser Process Standatisiert und gibt es das zu ein RFC document....

MFG NetZwerk


----------



## hulmel (5. Februar 2005)

NetZwerk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, wie finden diese herraus das es noch einen Pc im netzwerk gibt...wie tauschen sie die grundlegensten Daten aus( IP,ComputerName)


Computername ist nicht Grundlegend.
IP- und Mac Adresse finden sie über das Address Resolution Protocol(ARP) heraus.


			
				NetZwerk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...über welche Protokolle machen sie dies...
> Welcher service ist bei Windows dafür zuständig...und welchen Port benutzt der Service....


Bei Windows ist der WindowsNameService(WINS) oder auch NETBIOS Name Service zuständig. Der Port dafür ist 137/UDP (Näheres in der Datei %WINDIR%\system32\drivers\etc\services).





			
				NetZwerk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ist dieser Process Standatisiert und gibt es das zu ein RFC document...


Du kannst mal bei www.ietf.org nachsehen.


----------

